# RocketDog turns a year!



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

This photo does not do him justice, but since I've been back to work, I'm so exhausted I barely have time for him at all, let alone take some decent pics. I hope to try some stacking ones soon. 

He is doing very nicely, no problems; we're continuing to proof, but honestly, since I'm working 55-60 hour weeks, I'm basically maintaining his basic training and not making huge progress. This fall we will cement him.  His temperament continues to be fabulous; he went to everyone of my son's baseball games with us, inundated with tennis balls, soccer balls, skateboarders, and of course, his favorite, foul balls.  The first game we trained leave it the whole time, by the last, he was a pro. Little kids (one girl in particular whom I finally had to talk to her mom about safety) would grab his ears, lift his lips, feel his tail. What a champ. He met many dogs, is great. Once in awhile he gets chest-thumpy with another male, heh, but only in terms of a bark or two. We got so many compliments on his behavior and "Wow! He's not even a year yet?!" remarks. I'm very proud of him (most of the time, lol). I am waiting to neuter him until early winter. So far we have had absolutely NO issues at all, and if he didn't have both testicles retained, may not have neutered him at all. 

Here's the birthday boy himself--I believe he weighs just about 80 lbs, need to get a measurement on him soon too:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Rocket is gorgeous, Happy Birthday big boy. :birthday:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. I must say, I never wanted a long coat, but he barely sheds. Barely. Our last dog, whom we loved with all our hearts, just about drove us to drink with the dog hair. I guess it all works out in the end--it's pretty nice, I must say.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

:birthday:..another beautiful longcoat..


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

:birthday:

I love Rocket updates


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy 1st birthday, big handsome man!!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

what a handsome young man!

congratulations!!

and you are right about shedding - it's hard to notice it.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday! What a handsome guy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: Rocket Dog!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy first birthday to the fabulous Rocket! :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy birthday gorgeous!


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy birthday! He is very handsome!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  It was actually yesterday, heh, but I was too tired after work to post about it and haven't been on much since working, so I forgot. 

Of course I think Rocket is a gorgeous dog, but then, every GSD I see immediately "does" it for me. I do really appreciate his personality. I think he has just the right amount of fire for me and for our life. I need to get some better pictures of him. Although, I might still wait a bit, as I changed his food and then, even though he loved it, I wasn't happy with the change in his coat. We have gone back to the prior food and hopefully his coat will improve again. 

Thanks again. He is enjoying an extra antler right now.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Aww, Happy 1st Birthday Rocket!!!

He's such a handsome boy!


----------

